# NFS Carbon  Drift Pts.



## MasterMinds (Aug 14, 2007)

Any Buddy Want To Show Skill here Is Invited Just Paste Ur NFS carbon Drift Pts. in here And I will defeat u .U Know what I Mean     

 nos------   on ur Wish
 Pts. should be in challenge series any of the three 
 screen shot is must


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 14, 2007)

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/3318/34311112rt3.th.jpg
nos used.
2nd challenge


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 14, 2007)

dunno bout u people , but i find *Burnout Dominator* much better


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 15, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *img517.imageshack.us/img517/3318/34311112rt3.th.jpg
> nos used.
> 2nd challenge


Yeah nice challenge man i am trying to beat ur score hope u didnt use any trainer or this kind of stuff appreciate ur attempt          



			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *img517.imageshack.us/img517/3318/34311112rt3.th.jpg
> nos used.
> 2nd challenge


 u r just trying 2 fool us mann, this race track is not in challenge series-drift nor this car, may be u have made ur own nfs carbon dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faraaz (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't have a screenshot on me ... its on photobucket somewhere...but anyway, my highest was 1,750,000 points in a single drift...and a highest total of 2,800,000 for the drift. It was with a Porsche 911 Turbo (the tier 3 one) custom tuned with NOS & the track was Gold Valley Run...if I remember correctly...hmm, if it turns out to be among the higher scores, I'll dig it up and post. But at the moment I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 15, 2007)

{ pic removed }

edit.
Above is the location for the race. 10th from above, 2nd in the row. This row is for drift.(in the city)


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

@widescreen: cant see the points


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 16, 2007)

shouldve mentioned earlier,srry.

the above pic is only for locating the race in the challenge series menu.
It is 10.2 Drift Silver.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 16, 2007)

*i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd33/mastermind_90/UNTITLED2.jpg
W I D E S C R E E N has been defeated by masterminds{amit}     



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> I don't have a screenshot on me ... its on photobucket somewhere...but anyway, my highest was 1,750,000 points in a single drift...and a highest total of 2,800,000 for the drift. It was with a Porsche 911 Turbo (the tier 3 one) custom tuned with NOS & the track was Gold Valley Run...if I remember correctly...hmm, if it turns out to be among the higher scores, I'll dig it up and post. But at the moment I couldn't be bothered.


Screen shot is must


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 16, 2007)

*img157.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=60752_nfscarbon008_copy_122_700lo.jpg*img160.imagevenue.com/loc816/th_63516_nfscarbon00855_122_816lo.jpg


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

MasterMinds said:
			
		

> Screen shot is must



I'll see if I can find it...man, my brother and I used to have competitions...but not for total points...only maximum points in a single drift...his record I have not beaten yet...2.6 million in a single drift...he did the whole canyon drift in one shot...


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 16, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can find it...man, my brother and I used to have competitions...but not for total points...only maximum points in a single drift...his record I have not beaten yet...2.6 million in a single drift...he did the whole canyon drift in one shot...


humm look u tell me the track atleast is it in challenge series ??????

where are u every body i thought that i would get some great drifters in here where is that nfs freak XBONZE i have heard about him very much and his buddy too



			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *img157.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=60752_nfscarbon008_copy_122_700lo.jpg*img160.imagevenue.com/loc816/th_63516_nfscarbon00855_122_816lo.jpg


 Is this in challenge series
which round


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

@Master-Minds: I and my brother only drift with a custom-tuned Porsche 911 Turbo (Tier 3) ... we are both Porsche fanatics. And the only track we drift on is the canyon drift of Gold Valley Run. I'm having trouble finding the screenshot...dammit, I might actually have to go play some Carbon...8)


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 16, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @Master-Minds: I and my brother only drift with a custom-tuned Porsche 911 Turbo (Tier 3) ... we are both Porsche fanatics. And the only track we drift on is the canyon drift of Gold Valley Run. I'm having trouble finding the screenshot...dammit, I might actually have to go play some Carbon...8)


take no tension bro i will take this as a challenge


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

I only managed to find one really old one where I had done 1290000 points in a single drift...can't find my more recent screenshots. Ah well...I might even be motivated enough to go find my Carbon dvd and re-install it...

Anyway, here you go:

*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/1290000singledrift.jpg

Please keep in mind...this isn't even close to my highest score...and definitely not even half of my brother's highest score...


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 16, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I only managed to find one really old one where I had done 1290000 points in a single drift...can't find my more recent screenshots. Ah well...I might even be motivated enough to go find my Carbon dvd and re-install it...
> 
> Anyway, here you go:
> 
> ...


great man is it in the gold velly run!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, gold valley run...roughly a little more than half way through.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 16, 2007)

Main Menu>Challenge Series>Go Down the list at no10. This list contains drift challenges for within the city there are three of them there, i've used the second one.

Guys please use thumbnails for the pics u paste.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

Tell me how!!! I dunno...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 16, 2007)

When after u upload, u get links for the pic. Like this:

Thumbnail for Websites
Thumbnail for forums (1)
Thumbnail for forums (2)
Direct Link to Image,etc.

Or there's a option to get linking code.Try it.

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/3348/343wn7.th.gif
Many popular sites provide this facility, 
imageshack, tinypic, imagevenue,etc.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

It said my file was too big for uploading, although I had tried doing it by pasting a URL from photobucket.com...meh, I'll just paste the URL next time.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 17, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Main Menu>Challenge Series>Go Down the list at no10. This list contains drift challenges for within the city there are three of them there, i've used the second one.
> 
> Guys please use thumbnails for the pics u paste.


 hey man i also use the same but i get a canyon drift!!!!!!!!!!! i donno which drift are u taking


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 17, 2007)

*rapidshare.com/files/49488613/343.avi.html
above video will lead u to the race.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 17, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *rapidshare.com/files/49488613/343.avi.html
> above video will lead u to the race.


 thanx mann let me see it
  

yess can u plz tell me how to take these videos from game



			
				MasterMinds said:
			
		

> thanx mann let me see it
> 
> 
> yess can u plz tell me how to take these videos from game


cool man i got that now u see how i smoke these pts. man its in the city i was wandering that


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 17, 2007)

MasterMinds said:
			
		

> thanx mann let me see it
> 
> 
> yess can u plz tell me how to take these videos from game
> ...


thanx mannnnn 



			
				MasterMinds said:
			
		

> thanx mannnnn


 though i managed to score above 11 lakh in the canoyn 2nd challenge series


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 17, 2007)

@MasterMinds, Why are you QUOTING yourself


----------



## xbonez (Aug 17, 2007)

> where are u every body i thought that i would get some great drifters in here where is that nfs freak XBONEZ i have heard about him very much and his buddy too



sorry man, but i totally suck at drifting.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 17, 2007)

*www.imagehost.ro/thumbnail.php/1710370646c550227e85e.jpg
2.496 in Gold Valley Run
Using Plymouth Hemi Cuda


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 17, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *www.imagehost.ro/thumbnail.php/1710370646c550227e85e.jpg
> 2.496 in Gold Valley Run
> Using Plymouth Hemi Cuda


yo man great job i will try to beat that 



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> sorry man, but i totally suck at drifting.


 humnm and what about napster i have heard about em a lot


----------



## faraaz (Aug 17, 2007)

@Widescreen: That is total score right?? What was your highest in a single drift?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a total score. Nothing like a highest single drift as it was a continous drift.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 18, 2007)

here we go guys see it once again w i d e s c r e e n is defeated by me
*i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd33/mastermind_90/NewBitmapImage4.jpg



			
				MasterMinds said:
			
		

> here we go guys see it once again w i d e s c r e e n is defeated by me
> *i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd33/mastermind_90/NewBitmapImage4.jpg


 challenge series 2nd track


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice.
Pleaz use thumbnails, im running low on bandwidth this month.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 19, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Nice.
> Pleaz use thumbnails, im running low on bandwidth this month.


then what mann i am using dial up modem connection


----------



## faraaz (Aug 19, 2007)

When you take a screenshot, please take a shot of the page where you have the listing of statistics like score for single drift, biggest drift, longest drift etc etc...total score is a bit vague. For example, its easy to set a race on the challenge series tracks in quick race mode with say...8 laps, and get 9 million points total.

So yeah, in interest of fairness, post screenshots of drift details page.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 19, 2007)

The Threads below will help u guys about using thumbnails.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55275
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26843

This is the "Official" Leaderboard for Drifts
*www.ea.com/nfs/carbon/us/leaderboards.jsp?leaderboard=drift&platformtab=xbl2


Main Street Drift Challenge
1    Gator 1974          *3,374,354* PTS    
2    Nevada Kid  *3,146,232* PTS 
 3    HAZER14                     *2,885,413 *PTS    

ALL of them used Corvette


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 19, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> When you take a screenshot, please take a shot of the page where you have the listing of statistics like score for single drift, biggest drift, longest drift etc etc...total score is a bit vague. For example, its easy to set a race on the challenge series tracks in quick race mode with say...8 laps, and get 9 million points total.
> 
> So yeah, in interest of fairness, post screenshots of drift details page.


 yo mann look we use to drift in challenge series in this we cannot set the no. of laps so its our skill to make the drift in jus 2 laps


----------



## faraaz (Aug 19, 2007)

You may not think that way...but my friend, in Quick Race mode, scroll through the tracks and you will find the Challenge Series tracks in the Quick Race mode.

Its not that important if your scores are like 1 million or so, but when you start getting into the 2 million + range, some authenticity to the results would be appreciated. Of course, this issue doesn't come into play if you do canyon drifts...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 20, 2007)

1. You Win screen
2. Player stats
3. Stages

or just 1&3.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 20, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> 1. You Win screen
> 2. Player stats
> 3. Stages
> 
> or just 1&3.


humm i understand u i will do the same next time but u also give me challenge make these pts.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> You may not think that way...but my friend, in Quick Race mode, scroll through the tracks and you will find the Challenge Series tracks in the Quick Race mode.
> 
> Its not that important if your scores are like 1 million or so, but when you start getting into the 2 million + range, some authenticity to the results would be appreciated. Of course, this issue doesn't come into play if you do canyon drifts...


yes what is ur highest score and which car did u use??????


----------



## faraaz (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I already mentioned it earlier...highest total score for canyon drift in Gold Valley Run is 2,800,000 with a Porsche 911 Turbo.

I had posted a screenshot earlier no? With the 1.3 million single drift? Well, same car...except I deleted the screenshots by mistake when I was formatting my comp and installing Linux on it...


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 20, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I think I already mentioned it earlier...highest total score for canyon drift in Gold Valley Run is 2,800,000 with a Porsche 911 Turbo.
> 
> I had posted a screenshot earlier no? With the 1.3 million single drift? Well, same car...except I deleted the screenshots by mistake when I was formatting my comp and installing Linux on it...


 no of lap??????


----------



## faraaz (Aug 20, 2007)

ITS A CANYON DRIFT!!!!! How can it have laps?


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 21, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> ITS A CANYON DRIFT!!!!! How can it have laps?


oh my misake


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 23, 2007)

*img125.imagevenue.com/loc838/th_26666_nfscarbon029_122_838lo.jpg*img162.imagevenue.com/loc727/th_26675_nfscarbon030_122_727lo.jpg*img130.imagevenue.com/loc555/th_26681_nfscarbon031_122_555lo.jpg*img40.imagevenue.com/loc862/th_26682_nfscarbon032_122_862lo.jpg

1,581,823

I believe ther's more juice left in this track to score higher points.
One can cross 2Mil+ in this challenge series track(?)


----------



## faraaz (Aug 23, 2007)

@Widescreen: That's a circuit track right?? Try the first race in the Canyon Drift Challenges and see how you do with the Aston Martin DB9...

You can get 2 Million EASY...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 23, 2007)

^^ Yes. 
I'll try and post what comes out. 

You found that pic of 2.8 in gold valley if not why not take it again  and we will start from there?


----------



## faraaz (Aug 23, 2007)

I didnt man...I lost it in the first place because I removed Windows from my machine, formatted everything and installed Ubuntu. Turns out I didn't back up that folder.

And I don't have Windows installed at all at the moment...

Fine, in the interests of accountability, lets just forget my 2.8 million score, and stick to the one screenshot I found of 1.3 million in a single drift. 

Your's was a bit less than 700 K in a single drift no?? We'll take it from there...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 23, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=578839&postcount=28
^ post directs to my pic I didnt break the drift in the middle so only the total score.

I suggest using *www.imagevenue.com/  it has 5 at once uplaod function making it easy to upload a thumbnail.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 23, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *img125.imagevenue.com/loc838/th_26666_nfscarbon029_122_838lo.jpg*img162.imagevenue.com/loc727/th_26675_nfscarbon030_122_727lo.jpg*img130.imagevenue.com/loc555/th_26681_nfscarbon031_122_555lo.jpg*img40.imagevenue.com/loc862/th_26682_nfscarbon032_122_862lo.jpg
> 
> 1,581,823
> 
> ...


yeah man comon i will beat it again soon


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 24, 2007)

*img131.imagevenue.com/loc600/th_03686_nfscarbon036_122_600lo.jpg*img136.imagevenue.com/loc494/th_03692_nfscarbon037_122_494lo.jpg*img134.imagevenue.com/loc600/th_03703_nfscarbon038_122_600lo.jpg

gold valley using viper 2,740,060

@MasterMinds
Do you know any high scores for this track(challenges drift silver)? Those EA ones arent for this track they were "quick race" ones with custom cars


----------



## faraaz (Aug 24, 2007)

Oo...now you're cooking...


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 24, 2007)

MasterMinds said:
			
		

> yeah man comon i will beat it again soon


 here we go[img=*img37.imagevenue.com/loc852/th_39707_New_Bitmap_Image_122_852lo.JPG][img=*img107.imagevenue.com/loc745/th_39712_New_Bitmap_Image_424_122_745lo.JPG][img=*img141.imagevenue.com/loc246/th_39713_New_Bitmap_Image_330_122_246lo.JPG]<a href="*img37.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=39707_New_Bitmap_Image_122_852lo.JPG" target=_blank><img src="*img37.imagevenue.com/loc852/th_39707_New_Bitmap_Image_122_852lo.JPG" border="0"></a><a href="*img107.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=39712_New_Bitmap_Image_424_122_745lo.JPG" target=_blank><img src="*img107.imagevenue.com/loc745/th_39712_New_Bitmap_Image_424_122_745lo.JPG" border="0"></a><a href="*img141.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=39713_New_Bitmap_Image_330_122_246lo.JPG" target=_blank><img src="*img141.imagevenue.com/loc246/th_39713_New_Bitmap_Image_330_122_246lo.JPG" border="0"></a>


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 26, 2007)

*img165.imagevenue.com/loc798/th_37630_nfscarbon060_122_798lo.jpg*img173.imagevenue.com/loc216/th_37636_nfscarbon061_122_216lo.jpg*img157.imagevenue.com/loc838/th_37642_nfscarbon062_122_838lo.jpg*img141.imagevenue.com/loc420/th_37649_nfscarbon063_122_420lo.jpg



Sorry for lateness, 

hey Faraaz man what R you upto?


----------



## faraaz (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm upto nothing man...I'm leaving for my MBA in Zurich in 6 days...don't really have time to install Carbon and try to beat high scores...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 26, 2007)

ohh, anyway thx to you i tried the canyon drifts real challenging stuff!


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 29, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *img165.imagevenue.com/loc798/th_37630_nfscarbon060_122_798lo.jpg*img173.imagevenue.com/loc216/th_37636_nfscarbon061_122_216lo.jpg*img157.imagevenue.com/loc838/th_37642_nfscarbon062_122_838lo.jpg*img141.imagevenue.com/loc420/th_37649_nfscarbon063_122_420lo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry man thats not amazing i have managed to score  above 20 lakh but i have got the only screenshot of you won screen before u have scored 14 lakh if u say i can post that and its not cheating any way if u trust me


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 30, 2007)

Why didnt u post the screeny then?!@?>
ok can u make a video of 2mil? *www.youtube.com/signup?next=/my_videos_upload
&
YOU should enter WCG or some $hit like that win some hard cash with this kind of performance!!
I had a competition in my college, won $$$ off that.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 30, 2007)

DO what I do...play with your hand on the PrtScr button...that or get FRAPS...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 31, 2007)

so when u posting the vid?


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 31, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> so when u posting the vid?


soon or may be not but here is the screen shot of my achievment[URL=*img42.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=35958_New_Bitmap_Image_425_122_961lo.JPG][IMG]*img42.imagevenue.com/loc961/th_35958_New_Bitmap_Image_425_122_961lo.JPG[/URL][/IMG]
and i guess it proves me as well cause it is in challlenge series ok u see ur self


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 31, 2007)

Outrageous Dirft x5! 
I dont have the courage nor the time to spend on this anymore. I hope you get better competition next time. How do you do it man?


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 31, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Outrageous Dirft x5!
> I dont have the courage nor the time to spend on this anymore. I hope you get better competition next time. How do you do it man?


 thanks man if u could score 1.7 mil then not difficult to score 2 mil for u


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 31, 2007)

I dont know man.
For scoring high EVERYTHING has to go right.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 31, 2007)

@Widescreen: Actually, only one thing...driving line. I've said it before, I'll say it again. If you get your driving line perfect, especially through the curves, maintaining speed and racking up points becomes automatic.


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 1, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @Widescreen: Actually, only one thing...driving line. I've said it before, I'll say it again. If you get your driving line perfect, especially through the curves, maintaining speed and racking up points becomes automatic.


 yo man i agree i agree this is valid in canyon drifts but to score  in track drifts u have to leave the line and come in bonus zone


----------



## faraaz (Sep 1, 2007)

@Masterminds: Nope...in track drifts, the bonus zone BECOMES the driving line. Try it out, you will soon find that there is an optimum line which takes you out really wide in a turn and then you corner and take the next turn equally wide. That's your driving line and you are supposed to stick to it.

After that, making high scores only depends on how fast your car is and how well you can control that speed in a corner.


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 1, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @Masterminds: Nope...in track drifts, the bonus zone BECOMES the driving line. Try it out, you will soon find that there is an optimum line which takes you out really wide in a turn and then you corner and take the next turn equally wide. That's your driving line and you are supposed to stick to it.
> 
> After that, making high scores only depends on how fast your car is and how well you can control that speed in a corner.


 ok i dont know any thing about that i know just how to SCORE HIGH n HIGH      

@faraaz 
@widescreen 
we all had good time in gaming here we all were inspired by each other to score high n high..............so as far as i think......... we all are liable to be friends atleast........................... so tell eachother ur email id {if no body mind to do so}.................thanks to all u again


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 2, 2007)

Bonus Zones and Multipliers


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 3, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Bonus Zones and Multipliers


what is this


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 4, 2007)

It was an incomplete post. 
anyway if u or on orkut send a link to ur profile via PM. 
If you looking for a challenge, try this thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64403


----------

